# Sneasel's Spank Bank - The Rat King Nudes Depository GROSS AND NSFW



## GS 281 (Mar 30, 2016)

Since chronicling Rat Kings is destined to be a "thing" now, we might as well begin collecting their nudes in a central location.

NekoArc



EspyGrrl - Neko's "wife"


Maria_Maximoff - Neko and Espy's "Girlfriend"


Laurelai


https://kiwifarms.net/public/laurelai/sexypics/IMG_0130.MOV


Christine


http://www.slutload.com/video/chrischans-sex-tape/XDjg4KnvdT9o/


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Mar 30, 2016)

Chris wore it better.


----------



## Count groudon (Mar 30, 2016)

They both just look like really doughy fat guys with long hair.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Mar 30, 2016)

The screaming man on the cup never signed up for this shit.


----------



## wet_butt (Mar 30, 2016)

I didn't think I'd ever be able to describe someone's junk as "weird and depressing" but then I saw Laurelai's sack and well, here we are.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Mar 30, 2016)

DAAAAAAMN. More please.


----------



## JU 199 (Mar 30, 2016)

Why do people share this shit online at all, let alone use an interconnected alias to do it?


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Mar 30, 2016)

@yawning sneasel this is just your birthday gift to yourself, isn't it? 




(Also NekoArcs tits are hilariously unfortunate looking)


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 30, 2016)

@Pandas Galore @Rio

Ha ha you had to scroll through that to find out I didn't actually say anything worthwhile to/about you.


----------



## Pandas Galore (Mar 30, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> @Pandas Galore @Rio
> 
> Ha ha you had to scroll through that to find out I didn't actually say anything worthwhile to/about you.


Webpage loaded without me seeing even the first post or any posts above yours. Get fucked.


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 30, 2016)

Pandas Galore said:


> Webpage loaded without me seeing even the first post or any posts above yours. Get fucked.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Mar 30, 2016)

cwc really isn't part of the ratking imo.


----------



## Loxiozzz (Mar 30, 2016)

...failed traps of a feather post nudes together I guess


----------



## VLAD (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Rabbit Bones (Mar 30, 2016)

What the hell is going on with that titty?


----------



## DrJonesHat (Mar 30, 2016)

I think it says something disturbing about me that I can look at this thread and my reaction is one of overwhelming "meh". Have I gazed too long into the tranny abyss?


----------



## Ruin (Mar 30, 2016)

I think her left tit is trying to escape.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Mar 30, 2016)

@yawning sneasel I hope you are enjoying this. I know what you're thinking.


----------



## Ravana (Mar 30, 2016)

Boy that's gross


----------



## MMX (Mar 30, 2016)

Cone boobs.......


----------



## GetShrekt (Mar 30, 2016)

How could you forget the best Christine picture of all time?


----------



## sugoi-chan (Mar 30, 2016)

I regret helping you think of this, sneasel.


----------



## HickoryDickory (Mar 30, 2016)

MMX said:


> Cone boobs.......


I know, it's like the 70's all over again. 

There needs to be a best and worst nudes category for this years lolcow awards... If there isn't already. And a best and worst passing.


----------



## Absinthe (Mar 30, 2016)

I think this thread turned me asexual. 

Seriously, though, what is it with really unattractive people posting their nudes all over the place? Why is this such a reoccurring thing?


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Mar 30, 2016)

Absinthe said:


> I think this thread turned me asexual.
> 
> Seriously, though, what is it with really unattractive people posting their nudes all over the place? Why is this such a reoccurring thing?


The internet+morons who use it=Shit that shouldn't be surprising at this point, yet for some reason, still are.

On a related note, I'm kinda scared that Chris is somehow the least creepy of them. Though maybe it's because we've all become desensitized by him.



MMX said:


> Cone boobs.......


I swear, those boob are so saggy, they look like they're about to harmlessly fall off his chest.


----------



## Bigguy28 (Mar 30, 2016)

Those are some really sad looking bitch tits.


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 30, 2016)

You can spend some time with neko on chaturbate... for a price

https://chaturbate.com/erikaj/



Spoiler: Chaturbate bio


----------



## Dangus Bang Boon (Mar 30, 2016)

Rabbit Bones said:


> What the hell is going on with that titty?



Mother fucker has some elf titties.


----------



## Ravana (Mar 30, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> You can spend some time with neko on chaturbate... for a price
> 
> https://chaturbate.com/erikaj/


The price better be in the negatives


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 31, 2016)

Neekers also has friends that she works with...

EspyGrrl - Neko's "wife"


Maria_Maximoff - Neko and Espy's "Girlfriend"


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Mar 31, 2016)

We could have gone our whole lives not even making this thread, let alone entertaining the idea!!!


----------



## Fiddleford (Mar 31, 2016)

Why is Nekoarc's dick so discolored?


----------



## *Asterisk* (Mar 31, 2016)

I can't tell where the genders end and begin on this shit. They look like Buffalo Bill's lovers.



HickoryDickory said:


> There needs to be a best and worst nudes category for this years lolcow awards... If there isn't already. And a best and worst passing.


Are we talking "best" as in funniest or best as in *fapfapfapfapfap*?


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Mar 31, 2016)

Fiddleford said:


> Why is Nekoarc's dick so discolored?


I really don't think anyone wants to know.


----------



## Kerfuffle (Mar 31, 2016)

Hadn't noticed the new prefix announcement, clicked this thread wondering what the Rat King meant. I'm not sure how to get the horrifying rating but I desperately need it.



*Asterisk* said:


> Are we talking "best" as in funniest or best as in *fapfapfapfapfap*?



Not to mention the Deviant one.


----------



## Agentpeanut (Mar 31, 2016)

If Trannies were a race, I would embrace their genocide...


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Mar 31, 2016)

I think I've been online too long. The first thing I noticed is they don't have sheets on their bed and that's gross


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Mar 31, 2016)

Kerfuffle said:


> I'm not sure how to get the horrifying rating but I desperately need it.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the Deviant one.


Give Null 20 dollars.


----------



## KingGeedorah (Mar 31, 2016)

Well that was a fun thread.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Mar 31, 2016)

Rabbit Bones said:


> What the hell is going on with that titty?


It's just the so called Common Tranny Cone Tit in its natural habitat.


----------



## HickoryDickory (Mar 31, 2016)

*Asterisk* said:


> I can't tell where the genders end and begin on this shit. They look like Buffalo Bill's lovers.
> 
> 
> Are we talking "best" as in funniest or best as in *fapfapfapfapfap*?


Why not both?


----------



## *Asterisk* (Mar 31, 2016)

HickoryDickory said:


> Why not both?


So, we're talking Shannon Elizabeth rubbing it out to Piefucker's girlie mags, then?


----------



## MediExcalibur2012 (Apr 2, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> Since chronicling Rat Kings is destined to be a "thing" now, we might as well begin collecting their nudes in a central location.
> 
> NekoArc
> 
> ...



What the fuck is up with their tits

I wanna stab my fucking eyes out


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Apr 2, 2016)

MediExcalibur2012 said:


> What the fuck is up with their tits
> 
> I wanna stab my fucking eyes out


Well those cone tittys are more than capable of doing it for you.


----------



## Typhoid Mary (Apr 2, 2016)

Hey guys, NekoArc is on progesterone. I hope you _enjoy_ knowing that he probably lactates like a motherfucker.


----------



## Deadpool (Apr 2, 2016)

Typhoid Mary said:


> Hey guys, NekoArc is on progesterone. I hope you _enjoy_ knowing that he probably lactates like a motherfucker.


 Ha a giant fucking ogre of a man claiming to he a woman is misgendering someone else. Oh the irony! oh the hipocracy! You jealous they pass as an (ugly) woman or that no one (thank jebus) has posted any of your ogrish nudes?


----------



## Darwin Watterson (Apr 2, 2016)

Why is there a thread for sharing tranny porn now? Seems kinda gay if you ask me.


----------



## kobebyarlant (Apr 2, 2016)

All those expensive tranny treatments and they still can't ride bikes.


----------



## niggers (Apr 2, 2016)

this thread is literally just a really complicated way of looking at gay porn under the guise of trolling


----------



## MediExcalibur2012 (Apr 2, 2016)

FramerGirl420 said:


> Well those cone tittys are more than capable of doing it for you.



No thanks, I choose life


----------



## An Sionnach Seang (Apr 2, 2016)

niggers said:


> this thread is literally just a really complicated way of looking at gay porn under the guise of trolling



yeah, poor-quality gay porn


----------



## JULAY (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow, Chris's tits were so much smaller back then... I'll just let myself out.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Apr 4, 2016)

What the fuck makes these people think lesbians would be interested in them?  Any self-respecting dyke would spend half their time laughing and the other trying to repress the urge to flick Neko's manboobs.


----------



## Gary Smith (Apr 4, 2016)

I left ED to avoid the tranny porn

_Here I am again, hello darkness my old friend._


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 4, 2016)

@Thundersteam, how many of these trannies have you wanked to in the past month? Don't lie. You love this thread.


----------



## ActualKiwi (Apr 4, 2016)

Those itty-bitty man-titties though.. So many of them have half-assed it.


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Apr 19, 2016)

This thread...


----------



## Ruin (Apr 19, 2016)

UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> What the fuck makes these people think lesbians would be interested in them?  Any self-respecting dyke would spend half their time laughing and the other trying to repress the urge to flick Neko's manboobs.



I'm not so sure about that. I've been to enough lgbt society meetings to know that attractive lesbians who take pride in their appearance are pretty much a porn fantasy.


----------



## ActualKiwi (Apr 19, 2016)

Ruin said:


> I'm not so sure about that. I've been to enough lgbt society meetings to know that attractive lesbians who take pride in their appearance are pretty much a porn fantasy.


Sad but true. Most _actual _lesbians I've known are neither particularly picky nor hugely attractive either, just run of the mill.


----------



## specialistEd (Aug 14, 2020)

GetShrekt said:


> How could you forget the best Christine picture of all time?
> 
> View attachment 80454


This image is giving ME gender dysphoria.


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 15, 2020)

Why was this thread bumped after four years and Sneasel's deletion?


----------

